

New York City's Culture Will Shape the Next Tech Sector - dennybritz
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/07/new_york_citys_culture_will_sh.html

======
dotcoma
So, it's not going to be tech. It's going to be publishing, news,
advertisement, fashion etc.

~~~
surfingdino
Wall St.

